# Kennedy update



## Herpetology (Oct 18, 2019)

https://www.caselaw.nsw.gov.au/decision/5da3b42de4b0c3247d7125e1

Centre Associate Zara Bending gave expert evidence in this matter. On appeal, the Court of Criminal Appeal has today sentenced Australian Wildlife trafficker Martin Kennedy to four years imprisonment with a non-parole period of two years and six months.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 18, 2019)

Herptology said:


> https://www.caselaw.nsw.gov.au/decision/5da3b42de4b0c3247d7125e1
> 
> Centre Associate Zara Bending gave expert evidence in this matter. On appeal, the Court of Criminal Appeal has today sentenced Australian Wildlife trafficker Martin Kennedy to four years imprisonment with a non-parole period of two years and six months.


Thats still woefully inadequate but at least he gets some jail time. I can think of more appropriate punishments and we can only hope there are a few animal lovers in prison that may make his stay as uncomfortable as the poor reptiles he was smuggling were.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 18, 2019)

I bet the prick is still laughing.


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 18, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I bet the prick is still laughing.


Laughing... about how much money he probably made?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 18, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Laughing... about how much money he probably made?


No... about the piss weak sentence he got. Another prime example of a feather lashing by Australia's justice system.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> No... about the piss weak sentence he got. Another prime example of a feather lashing by Australia's justice system.


To be honest I'm surprised he got a custodial sentence at all, the judiciary usually don't care about reptiles;"it's only a lizard" or "the only good snake is a dead snake"


----------

